# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Idée pour une barrière de sécurité.

## Jalna

Bonjour,

Alors voilà j'ai un chiot de 4 mois, un Flat, qui grandit viiite ...

Comme elle est parfois sur le palier, toujours le soir, puisqu'elle y dort et que moi j'ai ma lapine en liberté dans ma chambre, j'ai cherché à mettre une barrière de sécurité.

Donc pour l'instant ce système en photo convient. Mais si la chienne rentre (le temps que je sorte) elle commence à être plus haute que la barrière et surtout cette barrière en féraille est tenue que par deux gros poids.

Des idées pour un truc vraiment bien sécurisé (surtout pour la semaine ou je vais laisser ma princesse). Ma mère a bien pris le pli de rentrer, de fermer la porte, de rester de mon petit SAS de sécurité, mais bon quand même.

----------


## emmajojo

une barrière de sécurité enfant? 
par contre je sais pas si ça peut se fixer de biais...

----------


## ginette

il existe des barrières de sécurité en bois extensible avec des pieds, donc positionnable comme l'on veut......   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Jalna

Ah je vais cherche ça, alors, merci

----------


## Jade01

Je mettrais carrément un truc qu'on met devant les poëles / cheminées, un truc bien lourd et bien stable genre ça :

----------


## Jalna

Oui ça aussi c'est une bonne idée  

Il faut que je regarde lequel aussi reste le plus "facile" à déplacer pour moi ou à enjamber.

----------


## sylviana

> il existe des barrières de sécurité en bois extensible avec des pieds, donc positionnable comme l'on veut......  k:


Les chiens ont vite fait de comprendre comment ça se replie, c'est à voir donc... Mais il en existe sans pied que tu peux fixer au mur...
Pour le truc de cheminée, attention que ta chienne ne saute pas dessus un jour. Si ça tombe et que ta lapine est derrière....
Moi, je prendrai un truc qui se fixe vraiment. T'es obligée de mettre en biais?

----------


## -Tagada-

Comme Annette vivait en liberté dans notre cuisine dénuée de porte, et que nous ne souhaitions pas qu'elle vienne visiter tout l'appart (avec ses soucis de diarrhée, donc ruiner notre parquet), nous avons installé une barrière faite maison : investissement 20 euros et de l'huile de coude.

Tu pourrais fixer ta planche (tu choisis les dimentions, donc ça s'adapte à ton sas de sécurité et à la hauteur que tu souhaites) et ta charnière au pied de ta mezzanine (je suppose que c'est ça le pied que l'on voit), et de l'autre côté installer un loquet qui s'abaisse (comme dans certains wc) qui se bloquerait contre le meuble de ton aquarium. Comme c'est de biais, il faudrait que ton loquet soit monté sur une charnière 2 trous comme ça il serait mobile lui aussi (donc adapté au biais).

Ca te ferait trouilloter le meuble de ton aquarium et le pied de ta mezzanine, mais ça te ferait comme une demi-porte au final et niveau sécurité ça serait radical.


Voilà notre système en images :

[spoiler:2c9u46k6]Vue d&#39;ensemble :


La charnière :



Le loquet (tu aurais juste à le monter sur une petite charnière pour qu&#39;il soit mobile) :
[/spoiler:2c9u46k6]

----------


## Jalna

Ton idée est très bonne Tagada.
Ce qui me permettrait de choisir la hauteur que je veux. Car idéalement, je voudrais qu'en ouvrant la porte la chienne ne voit pas la lapine, et que si elle fait un pas, sa tête ne puisse pas passer au dessus de la barrière. 
Enfin la deuxième solution, je gère, puisque je la tiens "assis pas bouger" devant la porte, quand elle est à l'étage. Mais on est jamais assez trop prudente.
Pour le bout que tu vois, c'est pas ma mezzanine, c'est une cloison. Au niveau de la fixation ça revient au même je pense.

Puis c'est vrai qu'avec ce système là pas de risque que ça tombe.

----------


## -Tagada-

C'est d'autant plus simple si c'est une cloison car c'est plus robuste pour fixer la charnière et la planche.   ::  

A la base, on avait choisi de mettre une demi-porte faite maison plutôt qu'une barrière bébé, parce qu'on pensait qu'Annette serait toujours à nos côtés quand Faustine commencerait à se déplacer et qu'on ne voulait pas de risque de morsures à travers les barreaux (elle avait ses jours et ses têtes), d'où la planche. Finalement Annette est partie trop vite et donc la "porte" est là sans utilité particulière. Mais le jour où nous reprendrons un lapin, au moins ce sera déjà fait.

Sans scrupules, nous avions demandé conseil à Monieur C*sto des découpes de planches (découpe facturée 1 euros, ça va, moins le 20 euros pour la planche, les vis, la charnière et le loquet) et à Monsieur C*sto des vis et charnières, nickel ! Il a fallu environ 1h/1h30 pour installer le système.

Selon ton sol et sa robustesse, il faudra prévoir de mettre un patin en feutre sous la planche, en bas, pour éviter les frottements.   ::

----------


## Jessi

Nous avons acheté une barrière pour bébé qu'on a ensuite grillagé et aucun soucis.

----------


## mallo

L'idée d'un paravent n'est pas bête. J'en ai fabriquer un avec deux veilles portes d'armoires. Par contre, c'est plus pour cacher le linge, moi    ::    Mais pour cloturer la chambre, sans fermer la porte, c'est pas bête non plus. Sinon pourquoi pas un meuble assez lourd ? Tu peux même y ranger des choses dedans...

----------


## Jalna

Le meuble lourd je ne pourrais pas le déplacer ni l'enjamber

----------


## mallo

sauf si tu met des roues, mais ton chien pourrait le pousser également....   :?

----------


## séveryne

Up petit post =)

Je recherche vos témoignages avis sur ce type de barrières pour toutous =)








Merci de vos retours =)

----------


## corinnebergeron

Où as tu trouvé l'avant dernière photo ? Je voudrais bloquer l'accès à l'étage des chiens pour y mettre un "point croquettes" à l'usage de mes chats âgés qui doivent autrement descendre manger en bas ... et celui là me parait bien.

----------


## séveryne

Voici les liens :

http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgur...h=920&biw=1920

- - - Mise à jour - - -


http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fstatic.polytrans.fr%2F  media%2F504322__070460200_1036_31052011.jpg&imgref  url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.polytrans.fr%2Fchiens%2Fclot  ure-antifugue-barriere-chatiere%2Fbarriere-habitat-chatiere%2F&h=500&w=500&tbnid=r8XHb2qrGCYbJM%3A&do  cid=a87fQfPGkLzW9M&ei=Umz7V7zzJsLmUvCmkpgP&tbm=isc  h&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=257&page=0&start=0&ndsp=53&ve  d=0ahUKEwi85P_MgtDPAhVCsxQKHXCTBPMQMwhVKDIwMg&bih=  920&biw=1920


http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgur...h=920&biw=1920

----------


## monloulou

Je n'ai pas d'avis pour les barrières spéciales toutous, j'apporte juste mon expérience.
Je cherchais un moyen pour empêcher mes chiens de monter à l'étage 'bouffer' les croquettes des chats tout en laissant la libre circulation aux chats. Il me fallait donc une barrière (sans perçage) où un chat pouvait passer à travers pour éviter tout accident. Après comparaison (mesures et prix) j'ai choisi une barrière escalier pour bébé + l'extension pour compléter la largeur de l'escalier. La barre de l'extension enlevée permet le passage des chats.
par exemple :
https://www.amazon.fr/Munchkin-Barri...0CM0CVYCATHHX3

----------

